# Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit und Augen tränen ! Warum ?



## BelokZoc (26. Juni 2007)

*Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit und Augen tränen ! Warum ?*

Hi Leute..

Ich mal wieder...   


Mir tun in letzter Zeit immer so die Augen weh, wenn ich am PC Computer spiele oder sonstige Arbeiten erledige. Mir tränts richtig in den Augen und ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen und bin irgendwie erschalfft und müde.

Hab eigentlich alle Entfernungen von Mensch zu Monitor und ordentliche Lichtverhältnisse geschaffen.

Sitze zwar nicht lange an anderen PC's, aber bei einem Freund habe ich diese Probleme nicht  oder nur geringfügig.

Mir kam mal zu Ohren dass man bei einem TFT die Hertz Zahl nicht einstellen braucht oder/bzw. sie nicht so wichtig ist wie bei ner Röhre, in Bezug auf Flimmern.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps wie ich das in den Griff kriege, dass die Arbeit am PC kein Krampf mehr wird.

Die ganze Problematik kenne ich noch aus PLaystation Zeiten, wenn man stundenlang auf den TV glotzt.. Dann tun einem die Augen auch weh... Aber am PC ?

Sehkraftmäßig ist alles in Ordnung bei mir...

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Riddick1107 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit und Augen tränen ! Warum ?*

Wenn deine Sehkraft in Ordnug ist dann schmeiß deinen Monitor raus!!   
Das ist nicht gut wenn du einen kaputten oder falsch eingestellten Monitor hast! Nach einiger Zeit wird dann deine Sehkraft nämlich nicht mehr in Ordnung sein!!!


----------



## BelokZoc (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit und Augen tränen ! Warum ?*

Gibt es für Monitore spezielle Indizien die Augenschonend sind, also bestimmte Werte die man beachten kann ?

Das ist übrigens mein Monitor : Billiger gings nicht ( vielleicht liegt es daran )... 


19 Zoll AMW  X1910 WDS - 149 €

• Helligkeit: 300cd/m² 
• Kontrast: 700:1 
• Reaktionszeit: 2ms 
• Blickwinkel: 160°/160°


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit und Augen tränen ! Warum ?*



			
				BelokZoc am 26.06.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es für Monitore spezielle Indizien die Augenschonend sind, also bestimmte Werte die man beachten kann ?
> 
> Das ist übrigens mein Monitor : Billiger gings nicht ( vielleicht liegt es daran )...
> 
> ...




glaub ich nicht, dass es daran liegt und mit nem anderen besser wäre.


da kommen sicher mehrere faktoren zusammen, zB.evtl. die luftfeuchtigkeit im raum, schlechter schlaf, leichte allergien, zu wenig trinken - und das starren auf nem bildschirm setzt dem dann nur dir krone auf.

vielleicht musst du auch nur mal ne woche bildschirmlos bleiben, also nur an den monitor, wenn es sein muss und nicht zB zum gamen, und dann sind deine augen wieder erholt.  

aber am besten geh mal zu nem arzt.


----------



## BelokZoc (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit und Augen tränen ! Warum ?*



			
				Herbboy am 26.06.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> BelokZoc am 26.06.2007 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die Tipps..
Ich glaube mit der 1 Wöchigen Pause ist schwer. 
Könnt ihr bestimmt verstehen.

Ich werde mir probehalber einen Markenbildschirm mit, ich sag jetzt mal, guten Werten ( Abstrahlungsmäßig etc ) her zulegen.

Hoffe, dass es dadurch besser wird.


Danke nochmal...


----------

